# I Wish I Was Eighteen Again........



## sags (May 15, 2010)

For the retired folks and those soon to be........................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3c-WBn5cCg

For all the others, enjoy your life while you can. Try to maintain the balance between saving money and living life. Enjoy the flowers, hug your kids, do something nice for your spouse, call friends, ......retirement will come soon enough.....like my dad always told me when I said I looked forward to collecting my pension, "Don't forget you will be older as well, pensions and old age go hand in hand".

Lyrics to I Wish I Was Eighteen Again

At a bar down in Dallas an old man chimed in
And I thought he was out of his his head
Just being a young man, I just laughed it off
When I heard what that old man had said

He said I'll never again turn the young ladies heads
Or go running off into the wind
I'm three quarters home from the start to the end
And I wish I was eighteen again

I wish I was eighteen again
And going where I've never been
But old folks and old oaks
Standing tall just pretend
I wish I was eighteen again

Now time turns the pages and oh, life goes so fast
The years turn the black hair all grey
I talked to some young folks, hey they don't understand
The words this old man's got to say

I wish I was eighteen again
And going where I've never been
But old folks and old oaks
Standing tall just pretend
I wish I was eighteen again

Lord, I wish I was eighteen again!


----------

